# Yanmar Tractor Owners Group - YAHOO



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Seems Yahoo will be closing down their Yahoo Groups December 14th, 2019.

*Attention:* Starting December 14, 2019 Yahoo Groups will no longer host user created content on its sites. New content can no longer be uploaded after October 28, 2019. Sending/Receiving email functionality is not going away, you can continue to communicate via any email client with your group members.

I've put a message out about the forums here with the Yanmar sub-forum. 
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/yanmartractorownersgroup/conversations/messages 

Not sure how many folks are here on the forums and also in the Yahoo Group.

Also not sure yet of folks making the transition getting here. 

So folks give a shout if you made it here or been in both ....


----------



## omepmel (Oct 31, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> Seems Yahoo will be closing down their Yahoo Groups December 14th, 2019.
> 
> *Attention:* Starting December 14, 2019 Yahoo Groups will no longer host user created content on its sites. New content can no longer be uploaded after October 28, 2019. Sending/Receiving email functionality is not going away, you can continue to communicate via any email client with your group members.
> 
> ...


Just created an account to keep up with information about Yanmar tractors, especially YM 155D


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum omepmel! We're glad to have you.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

omepmel said:


> Just created an account to keep up with information about Yanmar tractors, especially YM 155D


Welcome, glad you are here. 

We are working diligently to save the message archives with a wealth of Yanmar tractor info from the Yahoo Groups. I'll have the bulk of it in 1 file per year and then added to the files section here for CUT tractors. Or Hoodoo may have another option for us with these txt files.


----------



## heb (Nov 11, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> Seems Yahoo will be closing down their Yahoo Groups December 14th, 2019.
> 
> *Attention:* Starting December 14, 2019 Yahoo Groups will no longer host user created content on its sites. New content can no longer be uploaded after October 28, 2019. Sending/Receiving email functionality is not going away, you can continue to communicate via any email client with your group members.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the fray heb!


----------



## heb (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm here [still lurking]. Glad there is an alternaive to the YAHOO Yanmar group since it is going away. Still have my YM276D. Still have leaking power steering. New problem, critters set up housekeeping behind my dashboard, so, now lights don't work, but I never used them anyhow. Still starts and runs good. Need something smaller just for light work. Been looking the 19hp RK. Has the 3 cyl 19hp Yanmar diesel.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum heb.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

heb said:


> I'm here [still lurking]. Glad there is an alternative to the YAHOO Yanmar group since it is going away. Still have my YM276D. Still have leaking power steering. New problem, critters set up housekeeping behind my dashboard, so, now lights don't work, but I never used them anyhow. Still starts and runs good. Need something smaller just for light work. Been looking the 19hp RK. Has the 3 cyl 19hp Yanmar diesel.


Heb,

I know what you mean on the critters and the RK. 

It was suggested here to use stinky the better dryer sheets stuffed up and in behind the dash panel. I've had 2 instances of mice and 1 mother sparrow nests in that spot. 

Oh, the RK27SC with the CAB has my eye. It's 3X the price I paid for the Fredricks totally restored YM2610. BUT, it has a nice warranty, loader, and CAB. 

The RK19 is nice, but I need to be near the 30Hp mark for my homestead. Though, the RK19 with a 3-cyl would give good torque vs a 2-cyl. hmmm. got to have a cab though. Getting older, don't like it hot nor in the minus temps pushing snow.


----------



## heb (Nov 11, 2019)

Bought my YN276D used 12 yr ago. It's done all I ever asked of it. Road grading, FEL utility, and even pulled up a couple of small trees. We live on hilly property and it has always been very tight in some jobs. I'm 75 now, I think the smaller RK19 would do all I need for the duration. That'll be road maintenance, hauling trash and wood chips and gravel. Hauling firewood would be a big part of it. Fortunately, here in TN don't have to deal with pushing snow. I'm a little concerned about the lower weight on the hills pulling a trailer. Hopefully, FWD will solve that.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

heb said:


> Fortunately, here in TN don't have to deal with pushing snow. I'm a little concerned about the lower weight on the hills pulling a trailer. Hopefully, FWD will solve that.


I once lived in TN, just north of Nashville above the ridge. Someday looking forward to return when we retire.


----------



## heb (Nov 11, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> I once lived in TN, just north of Nashville above the ridge. Someday looking forward to return when we retire.


I retired in '06. Was in Racine, WI before moving south. Never looked back. Still have kids and g-kids in MI, so that's my only reason to go north of the Ohio river.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yahoo Groups has been down for the past 48 hours. Nobody knows IF it will be back. I've managed to archive all the data and message mbox files. The messages are on the new site to retrieve and have your own copy for future reference. 

Going forward, this forum right here has a nice format and good folks too. It by far more active than our group. 

However, should you choose to only be with the Yanmar only, then look us up on GroupsIO. 

At the present time, I have no possible way to communicate to the YG folks who have not done anything to switch over. 

Yahoo going dark is troublesome. We have a plan and will be on top once again.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Down to the LAST 4-days when Yahoo goes DARK. It will close an era of history. 

Hoping folks migrated here or on our Groups.IO site.


----------



## Scott M (Nov 13, 2018)

I made it over here as well. It's almost if Yahoo is doing a total purge then maybe starting back up with more regulated content kinda like Facebook did with some of its groups


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Scott M said:


> I made it over here as well. It's almost if Yahoo is doing a total purge then maybe starting back up with more regulated content kinda like Facebook did with some of its groups


Hi Scott, we've messaged before in the group I believe. The forum here works better than our YG ever did. We still have the GroupsIO too. I like the forums actually better.


----------



## Scott M (Nov 13, 2018)

bmaverick said:


> Hi Scott, we've messaged before in the group I believe. The forum here works better than our YG ever did. We still have the GroupsIO too. I like the forums actually better.


It's easier to search. The forums here. I just need to download all I can from Yahoo before they close the groups completely. Found out you want post to them but you can still access them today at lunch


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Scott M said:


> It's easier to search. The forums here. I just need to download all I can from Yahoo before they close the groups completely. Found out you want post to them but you can still access them today at lunch


Scott, if you need anything from our group, I have it all. I can share too. That was the purpose of using GroupsIO. To place the files and photos over there. As time permits, I've been adding to the FILE section over there. 

BTW, check out the MANUALS tab at the top of THIS forum under the Tractor > Cut Size Tractors. Be amazed at the Yanmar collection we have here.  And I still have MORE to upload. Just not enough time in the day with work, home-life and the kids.


----------



## Scott M (Nov 13, 2018)

GroupsIO? I'm looking for a service manual for the YM1700. I'm having alternator/ regulator issues and it's been hard to troubleshoot with the generic stuff off the internet. 

And yeah... Yahoo groups files are now dead


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Scott M said:


> GroupsIO? I'm looking for a service manual for the YM1700. I'm having alternator/ regulator issues and it's been hard to troubleshoot with the generic stuff off the internet.
> 
> And yeah... Yahoo groups files are now dead


Scott, 

What is currently in the MANUALS section here or the YM2610 Parts manual I have yet to finish an upload, that is what we have available. 

Now, Winston is another great source and he has some manual pages folks can not find. He's around here at times.  

Yes Yahoo Groups is dead. I get nothing now. 

"Yahoo servers appear to be offline or your IP has been temporarily locked out." 

And the pages I did have up, I click on the links, get redirects to the groups ABOUT page only. Nothing else exists there. 

Looks like I have more work to do getting the data from there posted once again.


----------

